

Dating advice, fashion advice and matchmaking for hackers - kunle
http://socialhacks.me/

======
albertsun
1\. "Ruby" for your "Rail." Haven't let the Python out of the cage in a while
Ugh. Terrible quotes.

2\. Ignoring the fact that there ARE female engineers and hackers.

3\. Your "request an invite" only has one corner out of four rounded.

4\. The photos of your "consultants" look like awful Facebook profile
pictures. And why are off center as if one on the left was missing?

5\. There's a ton of empty white space at the bottom of the page.

6\. No favicon OR <title> tag.

